# Optical/RCA connections



## eaglerider94 (Mar 19, 2008)

Silly questions but here goes. 

1) Can I connect both my Optical & RCA for the audio at the same time out of my DVD player into my A/V? I've heard that when I'm playing CD's it better to go thru the RCA rather than the optical output as the optical is better suited for surround sound signals found in movie tracks.
2) Will my A/V make the distinction? :scratchhead:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

My DVD player outputs a signal from both at the same time, so I'd be surprised if yours doesn't. What you could do is send the analog red/white RCAs to a different input on the receiver - the one labeled "CD" for instance. Then you could switch back and forth between the "CD" and "DVD" inputs and see if you can tell a difference. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## eaglerider94 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Wayne,
I'll give it a shot. Is it true thought that CD music sound is better thru RCA's?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

eaglerider94 said:


> 1) Can I connect both my Optical & RCA for the audio at the same time out of my DVD player into my A/V?


No problem, this is common practice if you still record cds to a tape deck or other analog device.


> I've heard that when I'm playing CD's it better to go thru the RCA rather than the optical output as the optical is better suited for surround sound signals found in movie tracks.


It depends on whether your receiver has better DAC's than the DVD player in most cases the receiver will unless your CD player is a high end one.


> 2) Will my A/V make the distinction? :scratchhead:


The digital input will take priority but as I said above the analog signal will still be run through the receiver as well to the analog tape outputs.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

eaglerider94 said:


> Is it true thought that CD music sound is better thru RCA's?


Well, either way there's a D/A (digital to analog) converter involved. If you're using analog connections from the player, then you're using the player's D/A converter. If you're using a digital connection from the player, then you're using the receiver's D/A. If one sounds better than the other, it would mean one converter is better than the other.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

eaglerider94 said:


> Is it true thought that CD music sound is better thru RCA's?


Not usually as the CD is a digital sourse to begin with so in most cases the longer you leave the signal untouched the better.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> The digital input will take priority but as I said above the analog signal will still be run through the receiver as well to the analog tape outputs.


I think that only applies if both are connected to the same input, right? In only one or the other is connected to an input, it seems to me that there is no "priority" that needs to be made...

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## eaglerider94 (Mar 19, 2008)

Tony, 
I'm running it thru a Denon 3808CI.


----------



## Pinhead-227 (Dec 24, 2008)

Personally I'd run digital all the way to the receiver. Digital/optical are more impervious to noise and unless you have a high-dollar DVD/CD player than the receiver's DAC's are probably going to be of higher quality anyway.

I know in my HTPC system, the sound is phenomenally improved by using digital to the reciever; the onboard audio's analog outputs have filters that limit the extension and clarity of the signal. Your CD/DVD player may not have those filters, but I would venture a guess that they're not as high-qualtiy as a standalone sound processor (surround receover).


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would think your Denon would do a better job, what player are you using. Some of the older Yamaha's (1990-95) had fantastic DACs.


----------



## eaglerider94 (Mar 19, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> I would think your Denon would do a better job, what player are you using. Some of the older Yamaha's (1990-95) had fantastic DACs.


I'm using a Sony : Super Audio CD Multi Channel, CD/DVD Player: DVP-NC685v, 12bit/108MHZ DAC


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

As Wayne already said try both and see what sounds better I bet you wont hear any difference.


----------



## eaglerider94 (Mar 19, 2008)

Will do, thanks guys!


----------

